# Where in the World is Articsid?



## Julie (Dec 31, 2009)

Troy where are you? We haven't seen you here for the last week. Hillbilly Bill has said that he has tried calling you. Where are u, you are being missed?

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 31, 2009)

He may:
1. have taken a vacation.
2. have ran into a moose
3. have gotten lucky
4. fhave froze in his tacks on the way back from the outhouse
5. have got eaten by his attack cats
6. have fell through the hole..eewwwww
7. be looking for day light
8. may be ignoring us..no way!
9. have a computer down
10. may be in a stooper 

any other ideas?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 31, 2009)

*I got it. We will not hear from Troy again until next year!!*


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 31, 2009)

Year 2010 for post 2010!!!

Way to bring in the New Year Troy!!


----------



## Tom (Dec 31, 2009)

I think I remember Troy was looking for Luc a while back.
Now,
We all R [email protected]@KING for him..
Could it be his GPS don't work and, Got lost going to the outhouse?
Do I dare say.. no electric..


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 31, 2009)

Tom, I think he uses one of the witching sticks to point him in the direction of it.


----------



## Tom (Dec 31, 2009)

You mean Dowsing rods...
You think Troy can find anything using this method?

http://www.leyman.demon.co.uk/Dowsing.html


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 31, 2009)

That site was pretty deep into this stuff. Problem with dowsing rods at our age (or in Troys case) is gravity. he better hope its able to point up when he finds what he's looking for.


----------



## Julie (Dec 31, 2009)

Well he is not in Old Philosopher's crawl space, that turned out to be a skunk! 

You know if he would get one of those compostimg toilets we won't have to worry about him getting lost gong to the outhouse.

Julie


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 31, 2009)

Hopefully he isn't stuck to the throne seat... it was -22*F this morning when I checked on the Weather Channel.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2009)

I think his butt cheaks are frozen to the crapper!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 31, 2009)

I think he's playing the game as he's sitting there..last post was 2009 in 2009 and he'll pop up with post 2010 in the new year! BUTT (LOL) what time zone will he do it in? I am not sure he even knows what time zone he's in half the time!!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 31, 2009)

I think he decided to sleep till the sun comes up. Isn't that the middle of January in Fairbanks, Now but cheeks frozen to outhouse seat is a great story, does kinda get us into the territory of Tom or wade deleting thread kinda like the fart thread


----------



## Julie (Dec 31, 2009)

Runningwolf said:


> I think he's playing the game as he's sitting there..last post was 2009 in 2009 and he'll pop up with post 2010 in the new year! BUTT (LOL) what time zone will he do it in? I am not sure he even knows what time zone he's in half the time!!



By George, I think you got it! He was lurking here last night. Alaska is 4 hours behind eastern time, I believe.

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 31, 2009)

Well with 13 guests and 15 members on here right now I don't feel all that bad about sitting at home on New Years eve talking about Troy! And he's Lurking out there laughing at all of us! TROY, One thing for sure..You know your loved!!


----------



## Tom (Dec 31, 2009)

Wade E said:


> I think his butt cheaks are frozen to the crapper!


       
OR


----------



## Tom (Dec 31, 2009)

mmadmikes1 said:


> I think he decided to sleep till the sun comes up. Isn't that the middle of January in Fairbanks, Now but cheeks frozen to outhouse seat is a great story, does kinda get us into the territory of Tom or wade deleting thread kinda like the fart thread



Now Now B careful...


----------



## Tom (Dec 31, 2009)

Julie said:


> By George, I think you got it! He was lurking here last night. Alaska is 4 hours behind eastern time, I believe.
> 
> Julie


Maybe its the Aurora Borealis (sp) knocking out his connection (pony express?) LOL


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 31, 2009)

*Not Froze yet*

"Mostly clear. Lows 30 below to 40 below zero...except around 10 below in the hills. Light winds" 

Copied that from our weather forecast for tommorrow night. Can anyone match that?!! ROTFLMAO now.


I've had a slew of trouble with the internet service here this past week. The phone company that provides it is a piece of ice sheet, so it was just better to stay off until they fixed things.

We had a partial lunar eclipse today on the blue moon. Pretty cool stuff. I wanted to take a picture of the full moon high in the sky at 3 pm yesterday, I grabbed the camera and the fn batteries were dead, will try tommorrow. You won't believe how big it is, or bright in the middle of the afternoon.

Troy


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 31, 2009)

I think we can all beat that , I have rain and 33, that beats the hell out of -30


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 31, 2009)

Luckily its not suppose to hang around but the lows at night all next week are only like -15 to -20. Thats pretty cold, but really not cold enough to snivel about....yet. This is January/February. So far this winter we only had -30 on 3 isolated days. So we alll know we are about to get spanked here anytime meaning it'll drop below -20 and stay like that for a couple weeks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 31, 2009)

Troy glad to see your back. Thought you were holding out till midnight to make that 2010th post!


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 31, 2009)

That would have been cool, didn't even think about that! Sheet, I could have waited till exactly midnight and I might have one a prize!!!

Missed you all to much. They got this running again had to check back in. Going for the wirelesss high speed in a couple weeks and then relying on the phone company for internet will be a thing of the past.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey buddy... tried to call you a couple of times... glad you are ok. I may call you tomorrow... or not... not so worried now. Take care and

*Happy New Year!*


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Bill. If youre number doesn't show up on caller ID or you don't identify yourself when the machine comes on, it's likely I won't answer anyway. Got several friends who get as lonely as me this time of year and they want to call me and talk and talk about the same damn thing they called me for the day previous. Going to see the fireworks in a little while but will be around, should be all day tommorrow. Gonna be good and cold best to stay in the house and be glad I have shelter heat, and drink to welcome in the New Years.

Speaking of Fworks, we do them on New Years Eve, because on July 4th it doesn't get dark, so we blow up the sky on NY eve, they do a pretty damn good job too, they really go all out. I forget how much it costs, its an unbelieavbale amount, but almost all businesses chip in and this is the 20th year and it's quite the display. Good for us. 

Wanted to talk to ya bout a couple things anyway.

Troy


----------



## Tom (Dec 31, 2009)

Troy, 
Glad to see you are OK.
*C* you are noticed by your absence rather by your presence.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 31, 2009)

Tom meant to edit his post and replace rather with, "as well as". Fine.

What does OK stand for? Any linguists in here? So I was curious, check this out. More trivia we may need if we ever show up on Jeopardy. I took the Jeopardy test twice, the first time I failed miserably and was asked to leave the testing room, the second time I only got 15% right and you need %60 to go on to the next...anyway. Heres something worthless I thought was pretty interesting.

http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/503/what-does-ok-stand-for

Troy


----------



## Tom (Dec 31, 2009)

Boy Troy, you really have to much time on your hands OK?
LOL
Glad to have your humor back


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks Tom, you all in here are my pals. Sometimes its good to step aside and realize, besides making wine, beer, and that sheet Hillbillies brewing behind the sheeter, we are all in this together.

Alliies on vacation(holiday), for a while so we need to make sure we pull her slack.

I am not exactly sure what that means in the New Year, so I started a new thread. 

(We miss Alie too)


----------



## Julie (Jan 1, 2010)

Morning Troy,

It is good to see you are back. How was the fireworks last night?

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 1, 2010)

*Ok* Troy, thanks for the humor and hope your Ney Year is better than *ok*.
*Ok* for now, talk to you later,* ok*?


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey Julie

If I was a child the fireworks were pretty damn god. As an adult, they were okay.

Best thing is we can't worry about last year, we'll work for tommorrow.

Thanks for missing me last week I missed you too! The internet here (dial up) is a discussion in itself. DON'T EVEN GET ME GOING! FCKRS!



Troy


----------



## Julie (Jan 1, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Hey Julie
> 
> If I was a child the fireworks were pretty damn god. As an adult, they were okay.
> 
> ...



You know my husband tells me that there are some things in life that you have to look through with a child's eye to fully enjoy. I think fireworks is one of them. 

I remember dial up, I know what you are saying.

Julie


----------



## Julie (Jan 1, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> *Ok* Troy, thanks for the humor and hope your Ney Year is better than *ok*.
> *Ok* for now, talk to you later,* ok*?



Hey Dan,

Are you OK? 

Julie


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2010)

I had dial up again last year due to funds for a bit and must say its brutal but was better then nothing. Then I called Comcast and found out they had a slower form of high speed internet which is 1mbs instead of their 10mbs. It works very well and actually costs the same as dial up and if you have a 2nd phone line for internet for dial up so that you dont tie up that line then the Comcast is actually cheaper. I know right now ATT is $19.99 for their highspeed and wifi router which is what I pay for my slower internet(I think the ATT works way better for me) but if I pull out my internet with Comcast I lose on the price of my TV and Phone cause they are cheaper right now due to bundling bu the internet price is what it is. The AT&T is better IMO and the router it comes with works better then my Linksys router, for some reason my Linksys fades in and out even though Im not too far from it.


----------



## Tom (Jan 1, 2010)

Julie said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> Are you OK?
> 
> Julie


Hey Julie!
I'm OK after last night 
Are you all OK after partying last night?
If you all are not OK then I hope you all will be OK by the end of the day OK?


----------



## Julie (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Tom,

Thanks for asking if I am OK, yes I am OK but I didn't do much drinking last night. I was in bed before midnight . I sure hope that was ok.

Julie


----------



## Tom (Jan 1, 2010)

*Thats OK. After yesterday I'm OK after having both beer and wine. I hope it's OK  to say this as Troy I hope is OK for us to say OK here.
Is everyone OK today?*


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 1, 2010)

I am better then ok. I just got done racking my Gewürztraminer and started a WE Viognier, OK? Now I can sit back and watch the Penn State Game with my daughter who is home over the holidays from there, OK? I hope they kick LSU's *** if thats ok!


----------



## DageonYar (Jan 1, 2010)

Every time I see this thread... I get this song stuck in my head lol

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bjAfVLk80g[/ame]


----------



## cbw (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok you guys, cut this "ok" stuff out, ok? (Except Okie's from Muskogee, OK?)


----------



## surlees (Jan 1, 2010)

--------Okay.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 1, 2010)

How many ways can we say okay?

I can come up with these:

okey-dokey

hunky dorey

fine and dandy

swell

anyone else?


----------



## Tom (Jan 2, 2010)

How many ways can we say okay?

I can come up with these:

okey-dokey

hunky dorey

fine and dandy

swell

anyone else?

Right on

U go girl

Rodger (over)


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Jan 2, 2010)

*You have got to be CRAZY!*

Saturday January 2, 2010
8:45 a.m. Eastern Time
-33° F in Fairbanks, AK

You have got to be CRAZY!

*OK?

*


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 2, 2010)

Just looked, -36F. Lil chilly, no doubt. Luckily it going to warm up to -20 during the days. Just when I was going to pack away all the t-shirts.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2010)

You people are not *OK*!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 2, 2010)

Right on!
Far out
Out of sight
cool
I'll be damn


----------



## outdoorsmadness (Jan 2, 2010)

Tom said:


> How many ways can we say okay?
> 
> I can come up with these:
> 
> ...


all right
thats right

(over)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Julie (Jan 2, 2010)

outdoorsmadness said:


> all right
> thats right
> 
> (over)


[/QUOTE]

peachy keen

Julie


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 2, 2010)

Good one Julie, I forgot about peachy keen. Thats a phrase only a "Georgian" would know.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 2, 2010)

"happy as pigs in sheet"
LOL


----------



## Julie (Jan 2, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Good one Julie, I forgot about peachy keen. Thats a phrase only a "Georgian" would know.



I haven't been any further south than Rock Hill, SC!!!:>

Julie


----------



## cbw (Jan 2, 2010)

*ok, ok*

Otay Panky (Often said by Porky on S&OG)


----------

